# How To Send Sms From The Site



## sunil1982 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
 I want to know how can i send sms through a domain i want use my domain for this i don't want to visit to any other site....for example
 If some one register on the site i want to send a verfication to there mobile through sms from my domain i'll be using asp for this....or i want to send anyother in information from my domain using asp....
Can anyone please help me how can i set up a sms server

Thanks in Advance


----------



## RCuber (Jul 16, 2008)

For this you need SMS gateway.Get a SMS Gateway account from any provider like the ones below. 
*www.smsjunction.com/
*www.gateway4sms.com/

once you get a account you can use their API's in your ASP page to send sms.

Search


----------



## techsavy111 (Aug 28, 2009)

I came through many websites providing free sms service...like mginger.com, smsfi.com, youmint.com and many more.


----------

